# Color Test for Color



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Other than VetGen who else does color testing for color ?

Thank you for your help.

Lyle


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Health Gene - http://www.healthgene.com/


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Animal Genetics. 
http://www.animalgenetics.us/Canine/Canine.asp

They are very fast! I used health gene once and they were quite slow in comparison and also got it wrong on the first try, but did retest for free.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

DDC Veterinary http://www.vetdnacenter.com/ Very easy to test and very quick results (although to be fair, this was the first time I have ever tested for anything so I can't compare them to anyone else).


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Erin Lynes said:


> I used health gene once and they were quite slow in comparison and also got it wrong on the first try, but did retest for free.


Erin,

Just used Health Gene last month and if you request results by e-mail, it was quick taking into account the time to mail to get the brushes to them. It took a week plus after the e-mail for the paper certificate to arrive.


----------

